# Raleigh Bikes?



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Went to a LBS yesterday for the first time. (real hole in the wall) Customer service was great & thats half of the motivation to buy imo... Anywhoo, there's no subforum for Raleigh Bikes on here & im having a bit of a tough time reading up on quality & reviews... Im looking for a 29er & was hoping to suport local business & build a bit of a relationship with a smaller Ma' & Pop shop. 

Most of the time when I make a bigger purchase I do a ton of reading & flip flopping on what im going to unltimately buy. But knowing nothing about Raleigh as a company is making this a tough one. 

Any opinions would be helpful.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

I don't own a Raleigh, but a lot of folks on 29er forum seem to like theirs. They looks like solid bikes for the $$


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

My wife had one when she rode. Solid bike. Maybe MellowYellow will chime in; I seem to recall he may have been affiliated with them at one point.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Raleigh USA (not to be confused with Raleigh of England) is based in Kent, WA. They were owned by a large company called Derby Cycles up until the early part of the last decade. They also owned Nishiki, as well as purchasing Univega and Diamond Back. Raleigh along with Diamond Back are now an employee owned (so you'd REALLY be supporting the little guy) company. Raleigh tends to concentrate on Road, CX, and 29ers while Diamond Back concentrates more on a full line up of Mountain Bikes along with BMX.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

mtnbiker72 said:


> Raleigh along with Diamond Back are now an employee owned (so you'd REALLY be supporting the little guy) company.


I like that alot actually... Supporting a small(er) company & a little local shop is a good thing.

Now I just need some reviews on the actual product! I hate taking leaps of faith with a $1k purchase... lol


----------



## GFAthens (Sep 10, 2009)

I've heard lots of good things about the XXIX Raleighs


----------



## rockNnachos (Jun 26, 2010)

I have a 2008 Mojave 8.0 that still gets it done :thumbsup:


----------



## wanderoo222 (Nov 28, 2006)

I just purchased a Raleigh Revenio 3.0 Road bike. I was really impressed with the frame, workmanship , group specs and the ride. It was a better value than other brands in the same price range. This was my first Raleigh purchase but it won't be my last. Looks great too.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

If Raleigh's 29ers are anything like their entry/intermediate level road bikes and great commuter bikes, you'll have nothing to worry about


----------



## hunterc4 (Feb 14, 2011)

I have a '97 or '98 (not sure which year) Raleigh M-400 that I just took out the other day. I can't say much about their current bikes, but this bike is 13 years old and nothing has broke on it. I do some light XC riding on it. When I first got it in grade school I was constantly making ramps to jump it. So they make some durable stuff that can stand the test of time.


----------



## wncbiker (Jan 20, 2004)

I purchased a Raleigh XXIX+G in November & have really enjoyed riding it. I mostly ride in western North Carolina & the bike seems to be well suited for the riding here.


----------



## RedGreen (Aug 1, 2007)

I had a 2008 XXIX and loved it. It was my first rigid singlespeed 29er and it exceeded all of my expectations. It is a great bike for the money and has a lot of potential (a buddy of mine has his '07 down to 21 pounds). I slapped a carbon fork, new seat, new grips, and new tires on it and it was perfect for the riding I was doing. 

The only thing I would caution against is that the new XXIX's are belt-drive, which may attract some people, but it can be costly if you want to change gears or break a belt (especially if you're looking for a budget bike). Check out the 2010 and older XXIX's, they're great. :thumbsup:


----------



## Propdoc (Apr 26, 2004)

My wife got the Raleigh Revenio 3.0 road bike and I have to say it is a good deal. I have a higher end Orbea and while the Raleigh is heavier I have to admit it really held it's own. I wouldn't have a problem with buying another one of their bikes at all.


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

i have a xxix belt drive ss and it is sweet..


----------



## trover (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm in the process of building up a talus 29er right now. I don't know how it rides yet but I will say that the head tube is pretty long compared to other brands. This has been an issue as most used forks all have their steerer tubes cut too short. Maybe something to think about if you plan on upgrading.


----------



## greg de taos (Jul 23, 2007)

I have a 15 year old Raleigh 26" bike that is still is in fine shape. Literally, thousand of miles, would not hesitate to buy another one.


----------



## EastGK14 (Mar 24, 2011)

I've been riding a '08 Raleigh Mojave 8.0 for 3 years now. Love everything about it, gets me to work, and gets it done on the trails. Other than pedals, it's remained a stock bike and has turned out to be a good investment.


----------



## was98strat (Jul 10, 2007)

I think Raleigh's biggest issue is getting past their own reputation! they spent too many decades (not years) being dept store junk. They really need over the next 10 years or so to build (consitently) outstanding bikes!


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

My current bike began life as a 2008 Raleigh Mojave 8.0 hardtail. I have gradually upgraded components for convenience or for wear and tear, and I had the frame replaced a year ago for something that was my fault, but all in all, it's been an excellent bike for the money. (It's treated me better than I've treated it, that's for sure.)

Perhaps we should petition the mods to create a Raleigh manufacturer subforum. The bikes are definitely better than their reputation.


----------



## TheMachinist (Feb 24, 2007)

I have a 2007 XXIX SS. It's a great bike. The geometry really feels dialed in. Very solid.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

was98strat said:


> I think Raleigh's biggest issue is getting past their own reputation! they spent too many decades (not years) being dept store junk. They really need over the next 10 years or so to build (consitently) outstanding bikes!


When were they department store junk? You must be thinking of Schwinn or Mongoose.


----------



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

Kona0197 said:


> When were they department store junk? You must be thinking of Schwinn or Mongoose.


Nah, I think he's right. I also remember Raleigh going through a crappy phase for a while, maybe early '90s? Can't be sure, though.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I've never seen a Raleigh in a department store or even a department store catalog.


----------



## was98strat (Jul 10, 2007)

Kona0197 said:


> When were they department store junk? You must be thinking of Schwinn or Mongoose.


for a while Raleigh's dominated the Canadian tire, walmart, Zellers type stores. I whent through a bunch of them as a kid. just killed them all. Ever since I was a kid, Raleigh's were just barely a better build than Supercycle's which trust me is not a good thing! They were always in LBS's also, but even then they were the bike's you would buy when you couldn't afford anything else.

It's only the last 10 years where Schwinn and Mongoose got injected into the crap bike territory!

When I was young, Mongoose were tier 1 bikes, top of the line. Used to be in the top 3 for BMX bikees after Redline and Haro!


----------



## SwampDonkeyDisco (Mar 3, 2010)

If this means anything, John Tomac used to race downhill for Raleigh! Most bikes sold in bike shops are reliable.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Sorry. Didn't think Raleigh was in the stores. My ex wife had a M-40 that served her well for a great number of years.


----------



## was98strat (Jul 10, 2007)

I think Raleigh's problem is the same one that became of schwinn, GT, Haro and Mongoose. They produced some good quality bikes, but tough times had them take the decision to get into the deptartment store bikes causing their brand to get diluted to the point where no one remembers the quality bikes, but everyone can remember a PoS they had with the raleigh/schwinn/GT/Haro/mongoose name. makes it hard for them to climb back out. If I had a choice between a Raleigh and a similarly equiped Giant/Trek/Specialized, I sure wouldn't be getting a raleigh. Their rep for build quality has a long way to go before they are a mainstream brand again!


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

was98strat said:


> I think Raleigh's problem is the same one that became of schwinn, GT, Haro and Mongoose. They produced some good quality bikes, but tough times had them take the decision to get into the deptartment store bikes causing their brand to get diluted to the point where no one remembers the quality bikes, but everyone can remember a PoS they had with the raleigh/schwinn/GT/Haro/mongoose name. makes it hard for them to climb back out. If I had a choice between a Raleigh and a similarly equiped Giant/Trek/Specialized, I sure wouldn't be getting a raleigh. Their rep for build quality has a long way to go before they are a mainstream brand again!


Actually schwinn and mongoose got bought out by a company that forced them into making bikes for department stores. I haven't seen GT in stores for some years now.


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

my first real MTB was a 02 Raleigh M80....was a solid bike, lasted a long time...in fact...i still have it...granted its in pieces right now =)


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Ever think about building it back up?


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

yes, considered it....but instead of spending money to do that, i just bought a whole new bike =)


----------



## merijn101 (Nov 17, 2007)

Raleigh got me in to mountainbiking back in the day... My very first mountainbike I got for my 14th BD in 1990 (1989 model for a bit less $). This was the time when pink lycra was actually hip and cool...  After a year I crashed her in to a car and totally trashed the frame, every tube was like a harmonica. I ended up in hospital for a few hours, and had to buy a new frame, fork, wheel etc. She was the start of my love for riding and wrenching.


----------



## was98strat (Jul 10, 2007)

Kona0197 said:


> Actually schwinn and mongoose got bought out by a company that forced them into making bikes for department stores. I haven't seen GT in stores for some years now.


at one point you could buy GT at "The Bay" right next to their house brand. that was the start of the bad days for GT. I don't think (even with i-drive or what ever they call it) they've ever really recovered!


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

I used to work in a shop that sold Raleigh, both during and post Derby Cycles. The company was always easy to work with on our end. We had a great rep, and that a huge part of it, but even calling the company with specific requests/questions always met or exceeded expectations. Their bikes were usually a little bit less expensive than similarly equipped models from the other large brands we carried in the shop. They stood firmly behind their warranty. I saw 15 year old frames get warrantied for new, current model frames(assuming it wasn't crash damage).

All in all a very good company and I wouldn't hesitate to buy one of their bikes if the design suited my tastes.


----------



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

was98strat said:


> at one point you could buy GT at "The Bay" right next to their house brand. that was the start of the bad days for GT. I don't think (even with i-drive or what ever they call it) they've ever really recovered!


Then you haven't taken a good look at the Force, Sanction, or Ruckus over the last couple years. GT's definitely been making better bikes lately then they used to - its probably more that they're not widely marketing what they're building to the degree that Trek, Spesh, etc. do.

My '10 Sanction 1 came with Talas 36 RC2 FIT 160 fork, DHX 5.0 Air, Hammerschmidt, 27 " carbon bars, Thomson Elite post/ WTB Pure V saddle, Elixir CR 203/160 setup. I was happy with this components package at $2,300 total (tax included).  Got rid of the FSA hubs, rims, and headset though.


----------



## xdeity (Jan 9, 2011)

Raliegh, just like mongoose have made a real comeback, probably not yet to the same level as mongoose (who make some excellent bikes by the way) but they are getting better, a friend has just bought a raliegh roadbike, don't know the model but it's very nice, light and has nice components and was cheaper than anything else even close to the same level of quality


----------



## kengu (May 4, 2011)

I have a Raliegh Mojave 5.0... It rides good and I like the feel of it. I do the regular preventive maintenance on it, but as for major repairs, none.


----------



## SuperFlea (May 6, 2011)

I'm looking into getting a Raleigh Talus 5.0. Seems to be a great bang-4-buck deal. not bad at 5xx.00 bucks.


----------



## swmarc (May 27, 2008)

I have their rx1.0 cx bike and have been enjoying it. The frame quality is awesome and for what I paid for it I really like it. I do have an issue with the hubs they used they are terrible.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

sean salach said:


> I used to work in a shop that sold Raleigh, both during and post Derby Cycles. The company was always easy to work with on our end. We had a great rep, and that a huge part of it, but even calling the company with specific requests/questions always met or exceeded expectations. Their bikes were usually a little bit less expensive than similarly equipped models from the other large brands we carried in the shop. They stood firmly behind their warranty. I saw 15 year old frames get warrantied for new, current model frames(assuming it wasn't crash damage).
> 
> All in all a very good company and I wouldn't hesitate to buy one of their bikes if the design suited my tastes.


Same here, worked for a large Raleigh/Nishiki dealer in the mid to late 90's...very good company to deal with.

Plus they make the coolest looking CX frame on EARTH


----------



## richsto (May 23, 2008)

*Great Bikes*

Coming off a Diamondback Ascent which broke after over 15 years and Raleigh replaced it without hassle. Excellent service, great bike (Mojave 8.0), but didn't care for the graphics (a little paint took care of that). Frame is kinesis built, a bit stiff, but brutally efficient. Very pleased and would not hesitate to buy another. Two thumbs up for the bike and the company!


----------



## jefbystereo (Aug 17, 2009)

My wife and I bought a pair of Raleighs (C200 and M20) off craigslist as "around town" bikes. Ive been really impressed with them. My M20 is specd very low (I think its their cheapest mtb) but rides amazingly well.


----------



## irun22fast (May 13, 2007)

*Hard to argue with the reviews, check them out.*

I have a good friend who just opened up a shop that carries Raleigh. I stopped in to talk to him about ordering a salsa or surly and ended up looking at the 29er's he had in stock. In fact, since he was just starting out, I offered to help him build a few of them for the floor. I felt that the bikes were very nice, especially their road models. The 29ers have a solid design and a very nice quality appearance to the frame and graphics. I will most likely build up a 29er from one of the lower end spec'ed bikes with some really good stuff and race it.

These reviews should be of interest:








Review: Raleigh Talus 29 | Dirt Rag Magazine

https://twentynineinches.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/Talus-Pro-Sept-11-001.jpg

Outstanding review of the carbon Talus
Top Ten 29"er Products of 2011: Raleigh Talus 29 Carbon Pro


----------



## Notsoseriousbiker (Mar 3, 2012)

I have friends who swear by Raleigh. I've never really liked them but they have definitely never let them down.


----------

